
Progressively Worse Apps - conroy
https://kyleconroy.com/progressively-worse-apps
======
mixedCase
I wonder why the author didn't consider templating the info needed for the
initial state in the received HTML, as JSON. At that point you're only limited
by the speed of your Virtual DOM and browser rendering. And the first you can
skip by adding SSR to the equation.

------
hackernewsey
Sounds like such a non-issue. You basically whine about your own impatience.
Just wait for the page to load or work on your eye-hand coordination. The
shadow containers don't have to be the size of the rendered results.

